# The "Capsule" The new SxSingle?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.carbodydesign.com/archive/2009/04/10-peugeot-capsule-concept/


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That thing is cool. I'd drive it to work maybe...???
But it looks a little to Foo-Foo for offroading.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah thats what i thought too..... very small tires. But I can see potential, no fenders... so, remove those tire covers, and tire size is only limited by trans & diff gearing.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I only work 12mi from my house,so I could definately see registering one and cruisin' to work. They will most likely be outrageously priced though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no doubt.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe Peugeot will start making off-roar machines.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Eight said:


> Maybe Peugeot will start making off-road machines.



I believe that was their intention with this.....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

the street treads would have to go .. but i would pimp it


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i think its freakin sweet!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

With a good head on your shoulders (a good ole country boy), and plenty of mods ($), this thing could be awesome... Phree, you need to buy one, and figure everything out for the rest of us, do the "how to's", and the rest of us can follow suite... LOL... I think it has potential...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

all it needs is some snorkles exhuast and dirty 32's .. and we be off roadin !!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

IDK reading the info on it, with all of the computerized bells and whistles like digital display mirrors and such, it wouldn't like mud and water. I think it is aimed more towards " If Biff wants to take a little ride on the beach at his multi-million dollar beach property," vehicle. HA, HA !!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> IDK reading the info on it, with all of the computerized bells and whistles like digital display mirrors and such, it wouldn't like mud and water. I think it is aimed more towards " If Biff wants to take a little ride on the beach at his multi-million dollar beach property," vehicle. HA, HA !!!


You are probably right on the money with that one! :agreed:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I know how many times I've had to bail off my Prairie. It doesn't look to "bail off" friendly. It'd be a perfect beach cruiser though except there's no room for the hot chick that'd want a ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> It'd be a perfect beach cruiser though except there's no room for the hot chick that'd want a ride.



Steering wheel probably tilts up......................



















:bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

hahahaha,
zinGgGgGggg!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

One track minds.....the lot of you


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i wander if it comes with a/c


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Prototypes like this normally have crazy creature comforts. I think it could made into something great. Maybe tandom seating or side by side two seater, dump the gizmos, pushbutton 4x4 and diff lock, beef up the a-arms and axles, 3 speed transfer case, some 31" M/T truck tires and there ya go a 15k-20k street legal UTV.


----------

